# Magnepan MC1 or MMG?



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a thought. What is the the difference between the MMG and the MC1's? What makes the MC1 a better wall mount speaker than the MMG? Do you really think the MC1 would work that much better than a MMG hung on a wall? I am really considering sending my MMGW's back and getting the MMG's and wall mounting them. 

Matt :R


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Magnepan's Conspiracy*

Well the MMG is a larger, heavier, and has 30HZ more bass.....is that enough of a difference?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Magnepan's Conspiracy*

The MC1 exitst because of the dreaded SAF (spouse approval factor). They wanted the same clarity of sound with decent bass in a much smaller frame for wall mounting.

if you have the space to mount an MMG, then great, however, it does just fine with bass away from the wall and the mids and highs will sound much clearer. 

Dipoles really like to be much more forward into the room, so the MC1's had their work cut out for them when wall mounted.

I use mine for surrounds and they sound great. I couldn't have gone with anything bigger due to space constraints.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Magnepan's Conspiracy*

Perhaps we should change the title of the thread. It suggests something that has no basis in fact.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Magnepan's Conspiracy*

Ya, that probably was not a good choice in a title. :R It was supposed to have a question mark. How about "MC1 or MMG". 

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Magnepan's Conspiracy*

I bought MC1's used for the same price as the MMG so I figured that would be better than trying to modify the MMG for the wall. It will be interesting comparing them side by side to the MMGW. WAF is exactly the reason for the wall mounting. :bigsmile: We are planning on doing a home theater and she really did not want speakers in the middle of the room. 

Matt


----------

